# Got out again this morning



## LDUBS (Oct 12, 2018)

After getting blown off the lake on Monday, I ventured out again for what was a much better day -- Warm & sunny with just a little breeze. On the water at 6:30 and left for the return to the ramp at 10:30. 

I managed three trout ranging from 16" to 18". I was marking them at 40' to 60' but caught all three at 44' to 48' OTW. I used a 60' set back and was trolling between 2.5 & 3.0 mph. All three were big dramatic releases with line stripping out. Just the kind of thing that makes it all worthwhile. I also released one crappie and lost two others without ever seeing them. The way they were acting I'm betting one was a crappie and the other a trout. 

Anyway, except for last Monday's bust, I hadn't been out since August. Good to be back in the saddle.


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 16, 2018)

Yumm


----------



## ppine (Oct 16, 2018)

Ahoy, 
I just got out for 3 days at Davis lake, CA. Rough and cold and then warmer. This lake has a complicated history, but is one of the most prolific trout producing lakes in the state. All the fish in the lake were killed with Roetenone, twice back in the 1990s to erradicate northern pike. I have had 25 fish days there with all rainbows in the 14-20 inch plus range. Lots of 15-20 fish days. These conditions occurred around 2005-2012.

After the big drought, and major drawdown the lake is in tough shape. It is rebounding with plenty of fish plants. We only managed a couple of fish per day trolling. It will take some more time to get back the way it was, but the lake has a lot of nutrients cover, and the right water temperature much of the time. It was around 56 degrees on top this week. 

The country is perfect and beautiful. Great boating country among the ponderosa pines at 6,000 feet. The campground was deserted. It felt like backpacking with a picnic table. Oct is a wonderful time to be out in the mountains with 100 deer. We will get em next time.


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice job LDUBS! :beer:


----------

